
‘Real’ Programming Is an Elitist Myth - headalgorithm
https://www.wired.com/story/databases-coding-real-programming-myth/
======
gnabgib
The author really likes to beat up on these apparent snobby elitist
programmers, without any consideration for all the programmers who are excited
by no/low code tech. This article could easily been about the benefits and
excitement without paragraphs 4-6 and the first sentence of 7.

There are purists in any industry (you're not a writer until (physically)
printed, you're not a scientist until published, you're not a DJ unless you
spin vinyl), but also those that accept, adopt and champion change. Some may
be risk averse for good reason (perhaps because of experience with past
solutions that they inherited because the company outgrew the original),
others wholeheartedly try new products and paradigms in an attempt to find out
what they can leverage to provide value to others.

------
benjaminjosephw
> maybe convincing Apple to let you into the App Store to join the great
> undifferentiated mass of other apps. That's software. When people build
> their own Airtable to feed the neighborhood, that's culture.

I'm really excited to see what other kinds of things people will create as
programming becomes more accessible.

